# FLA Salt Water Fishing License



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi, we are going to spend our vacation in Navarre this July 4 week and I plan to do some fishing and need to know where I can buy fishing license. Does Wal-Mart sell it? THANKS.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

I bought mine online. They ship it right to your house. Pretty quick and painless. https://public.myfwc.com/CrossDOI/LPIS/LicensePermits.aspx


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

You can get them at WalMart and pretty much any tackle shop.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

walmart FTW! 30something for saltwater isnt it?


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

On-line is the easiest way to do it. They not only ship it to your door, you also can immediately print out a temporary license. I never think to do it far enough in advance and that piece of paper is all I use.

You can get a 3 day NR for $16 or $17.


----------

